# cool pic!



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 15, 2022)

Super cool picture thanks for sharing !


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Bike from the Dead (Mar 17, 2022)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1589128



Dang, that fork's almost completely _horizontal!_ How do you even steer that? _Can _you even steer that?!

Still, that _is_ an *AWESOME* photo!


----------

